# Rotring - The Grail Pen



## Fynn

When I was a lowly engineering student many years ago I spent a serious chunk of coin (for me then) on a Rotring mechanical pencil. It was hexagonal with a brutal metal grip at the lower end. It got me thought a 4 year bachelors degree. I loved it. Almost unnaturally so. There was a matching pen that I could not afford at the time but always thought, "One day you will be mine". 

At the end of my university career, the Rotring was stolen. I was devastated, and unable to find a replacement.o|

I have searched for the pen/pencil combo since to no avail. My Parker Jotter is as serviceable as I could ever ask, but my heart still pines for the engineered perfection of the Rotring. Does anyone know where to pick one of these up online?


----------



## Craig M

Hi,

Believe it or not I JUST started getting into writing instruments with a current concentration on Rotring. I really like their modern styling and moderate prices...it was a nice place for me to start.

From what I can tell you had the Rotring series 600 in the old style. They have the knurled grip you described. I recently picked up a newer style of the same series and the grip is smooth. Still a great piece but probably not the one you are looking for.

I've seen tons of the old style pens & pencils on eBay. Just do search for:
"Rotring 600"
"Rotring 600 Old"
"Rotring Old"

These are older, discontinued, models so you may be paying anywhere between $30 - $70 dollars [US]. I've seen pen & pencil sets pop up here and there as well.

Unfortunately it would seem as though Rotring may stop general production on their higher end pens and stick to art pens. That being said, I've heard that distributors are still getting new models shipped to them.


----------



## meta4ick

Definitely looking for the 600 Old Style, and I've had good luck finding them on eBay.


----------



## SnapIT

I can't help thinking of the old time stationers that I used to haunt in my arts student days. I'd be trying to contact one of them in your city, I'm making assumptions here, and getting them to check out what they have on the back shelves, one never knows what they will find NOS and slightly covered with dust. You know, they advertise in the yellow pages with, " 'since 1836' serving the business community" , in their block ads.


----------



## tribe125

Having now become a proud owner of an 'old style', I did some research and found an interesting website, and a Rotring 600 brochure...

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Mechanical_Pencils.html


----------



## Fynn

After much deliberation and research...

I just pulled the trigger on a 0.7 mm Mechanical pencil and Ball point pen set on ebay. I went with the old style in black.

Now all I have to do is wait.:-d


----------



## meta4ick

Fynn- Those old styles are like fine single malts. Let us know how much you like them, okay?


----------



## Fynn

Strange how many on this forum share so many of my interests.

Watches
Cigars
Pens
and now single malts

I have a collection of about a dozen of Scotland's finest drams.;-)

Does anyone else have Koi as well?:-d

And I will let you know how the Rotrings work out.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Sign of excellent and discriminating taste, isn't it? 

Me, I'm down to my last bottle: about 1/3rd is left of a Cragganmore 17-year Manager's Dram. Can't believe I let that happen. Where did all the Lagavulin go????



JohnF


----------



## Fynn

The Lagavulin is at my house... with the Laphroiag, Bowmore, MacAllan, Ardbeg, Balvienie, and many more....:-d


----------



## laughinggull

b-)b-)b-) Oh boy some more Laphroiag & Balvenie fans. Good company is right!


----------



## meta4ick

Any of you folks ever make it to the Single Malt Scotch Society tasting events? OMG. If you haven't, you need to.


----------



## Krazy8

Rotring are the king


----------



## frank_be

I must have such a silver RotRing (Red Ring) 0.5mm somewhere .
Never liked it very much to use but it was very nice to look at, but that's taste of course. I always use the Caran D'ache Hexagonal Fixpencil in 2mm and 3mm version. And of course the ballpoint's too.

Greetings,
Frank


----------



## config

I apologize for the thread resurrection but in the mid-80s I purchased this pen I saw inside a display shelf in this book store. I was an engineering student so I was always interested in technical writing instruments. I never ended up using the pen since I joined the military and it got stored inside a desk drawer. Anyways, 30 years later after rummaging through some items I find it in the case (I threw out the outer box last year since it was torn) and see the refill is still writing (especially compared to my Montblancs which the refills dry out after a year)! I also found that there is quite a cult following with these Rotring 600 pens.

I'm thinking of trying to find the matching pencil but I see they're going for a premium.


----------



## Alfon

meta4ick said:


> Definitely looking for the 600 Old Style, and I've had good luck finding them on eBay.


I had exactly that one, but I didn't use it too much as it was toooo rough to hold it for a long time. I had two of them in black and silver. After that I bought a fountain pen and a 3 in 1 pencil and rollerball. They are black as well, but a smooth grip.


----------



## IvanC

I like the old heavy Rotring pens. Really substantial feeling and well made. And yes, they do bring back fond memories of college drafting classes.


----------



## Sose

Dang. I've got one I'm not a big fan of. I'll have to dig it up. I never used it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokol3333

My current daily driver is a Rotring 600 mechanical pencil. Personally I love it to bits, but I can see how it might not be ideal for some.


----------



## hookey

tribe125 said:


> Having now become a proud owner of an 'old style', I did some research and found an interesting website, and a Rotring 600 brochure...
> 
> http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Mechanical_Pencils.html


I bought a Rotring 600 fountain pen last month. I possibly paid over the odds for it, however it came complete with the snap close plastic case and foam inserts to keep it in place. It's the silver model. I don't use it every day but I enjoy owning such an iconic pen. I also have the opportunity to acquire the black version, albeit this one isn't in such good condition.


----------

